# Walmart Ice Cream That Doesn't Melt. . .



## TATTRAT (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SozZHZAWS64&feature=youtu.be



Very interesting.

Ice Cream


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2014)

I've heard that McDonald's "cones" and "shakes" are like that too.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty scary, Jon.  Makes one wonder what's in them that makes them do that.  I prefer my own homemade ice cream.  Fortunately, or unfortunately, (depends on how one looks at it) we don't eat much ice cream.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 29, 2014)

Kinda makes you wonder what happens to it once it enters the digestive tract.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Kinda makes you wonder what happens to it once it enters the digestive tract.



Don't think I really want to know.  But, I DO know that I won't get any of those.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 29, 2014)

Ice Cream that doesn't melt?  That is wrong on so many levels. I never have bought Walmart ice cream and sure won't now.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2014)

http://www.latimes.com/food/dailydish/la-dd-walmart-ice-cream-sandwich-wont-melt-20140728-story.html

The digestive tract contains very strong acids and other enzymes that break down food chemicals into smaller molecules. I'm sure it has no problem with this.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 29, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Why a Walmart ice cream sandwich just won't melt - LA Times
> 
> The digestive tract contains very strong acids and other enzymes that break down food chemicals into smaller molecules. I'm sure it has no problem with this.



It was a joke.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> It was a joke.



Sorry.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2014)

Just Chill: It doesn’t matter that your ice cream sandwich won’t melt | The Skeptics Guide to the Universe


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2014)

My personal experience is that ice cream made with food gums and / or carageenan don't taste as good as ice cream made without that stuff. I suspect you need less good stuff when you use that kind of thickeners.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 1, 2014)

Yikes!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 1, 2014)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Yikes!!



What's yikes?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 2, 2014)

I had this discussion on another board. Walmart is a retailer. They do not make ice cream or ice cream sandwiches. They contract with a wholesaler to put their ice cream sandwiches in Walmart wrappers and boxes. They are probably the same ice cream sandwiches you buy at your local supermarket, Target, or K-Mart with the appropriate store brand packaging. Walmart just happens to be the current whipping boy for the people that think they know more than you do and aren't afraid to tell you about it. 

I don't particularly care for Whole Foods or their owner. If you don't like Walmart or their current ownership, do what I do with Whole Foods. *DON'T SHOP THERE! *I have never been inside a Whole Foods store and don't see myself shopping there any time soon.I am sure that John Mackey doesn't even notice I don't shop in his store and Walmart could not care less whether you shop there or not.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I had this discussion on another board. Walmart is a retailer. They do not make ice cream or ice cream sandwiches. They contract with a wholesaler to put their ice cream sandwiches in Walmart wrappers and boxes. They are probably the same ice cream sandwiches you buy at your local supermarket, Target, or K-Mart with the appropriate store brand packaging. Walmart just happens to be the current whipping boy for the people that think they know more than you do and aren't afraid to tell you about it.
> 
> I don't particularly care for Whole Foods or their owner. If you don't like Walmart or their current ownership, do what I do with Whole Foods. *DON'T SHOP THERE! *I have never been inside a Whole Foods store and don't see myself shopping there any time soon.I am sure that John Mackey doesn't even notice I don't shop in his store and Walmart could not care less whether you shop there or not.



Like


----------



## bakechef (Aug 2, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I had this discussion on another board. Walmart is a retailer. They do not make ice cream or ice cream sandwiches. They contract with a wholesaler to put their ice cream sandwiches in Walmart wrappers and boxes. They are probably the same ice cream sandwiches you buy at your local supermarket, Target, or K-Mart with the appropriate store brand packaging. Walmart just happens to be the current whipping boy for the people that think they know more than you do and aren't afraid to tell you about it.
> 
> I don't particularly care for Whole Foods or their owner. If you don't like Walmart or their current ownership, do what I do with Whole Foods. *DON'T SHOP THERE! *I have never been inside a Whole Foods store and don't see myself shopping there any time soon.I am sure that John Mackey doesn't even notice I don't shop in his store and Walmart could not care less whether you shop there or not.



For the record I don't like Walmart and don't shop there if I can get away with it.  With that said

You are completely correct, these same ice cream sandwiches are in numerous retailers freezers under their own brand name.  I would fully expect even some brand names using similar formulas.

I just want the ice cream sandwiches from my childhood, where the wafer was delicious and the ice cream had some flavor.  Hopefully I'll find some brand that I actually like someday!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 2, 2014)

In that case you will have to learn to make your own ice cream sandwich cookies, and probably your own ice cream too. Nothing is currently made 'the way it used to be."

I shop at Walmart because they are on the path to and from work, and it's the only store that carries the only brand of clumping cat litter I like. I limit myself to the cat litter and any toiletries I might need such as deodorant, shampoo, shaving cream, etc.


----------



## Addie (Aug 3, 2014)

have never shopped at Walmart nor do I intend to. First there is none in my region and second, I don't care for the way they have treated their employees  over the years. They have to be the worst employees just a step above the ones who higher migrant farm workers.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 3, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In that case you will have to learn to make your own ice cream sandwich cookies, and probably your own ice cream too. Nothing is currently made 'the way it used to be."
> 
> I shop at Walmart because they are on the path to and from work, and it's the only store that carries the only brand of clumping cat litter I like. I limit myself to the cat litter and any toiletries I might need such as deodorant, shampoo, shaving cream, etc.



well I've made ice cream more times than I can count and have a recipe for the cookies, but there are times that I don't want to go through all of that.  It would probably taste better than any bought from the store, but wouldn't have the nostalgia factor and flavor of the ones from my childhood.

There is a chance that there is a company that still makes good ones, I just have to find it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 4, 2014)

Addie said:


> have never shopped at Walmart nor do I intend to. First there is none in my region and second, I don't care for the way they have treated their employees  over the years. They have to be the worst employees just a step above the ones who higher migrant farm workers.


Addie,
I have no clue what you are on about, or what migrant farm workers have to do with ice cream bars.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 4, 2014)

Melt, no melt...

Dagnabit, now I want ice cream!


----------



## Addie (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> Addie,
> I have no clue what you are on about, or what migrant farm workers have to do with ice cream bars.



Why I don't shop at Walmart.

I have a bad habit of not finishing my thought when I am typing. Something I am working on. Proof reading would be a big help if I practiced it.


----------

